# Ferguson revisited??? vid may be considered NSFW



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Rodney King was beaten and tassered which resulted in rioting. What will this bring?


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Supposedly he was unarmed.CNN is saying that he went for one of the officers guns.

How does a person do that with 6 cops on his back and while being tazed???

You can clearly here the tazer(s) and one of them yelling to "drop the gun".

No way he unarmed an officer under those circumstances,IMO.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I don't think that was a justified shooting. I wonder what the homeless man did to warrant such a large police response. Did they really need 5+ officers to deal with a homeless guy?

I heard about this on the radio this morning but hadn't seen the vid until now. According to the radio show the one that pulled the trigger was black. Several of the other officers on scene were hispanic. Therefore the people will not be able to use the race card if they decide to protest.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Sharkbait said:


> Supposedly he was unarmed.CNN is saying that he went for one of the officers guns.
> 
> How does a person do that with 6 cops on his back and while being tazed???
> 
> ...


First let's make something clear. If you can hear the taser it's not properly employed. I.E. Both prongs did not stick into the individual. Same thing happened with Rodney King - bad taser deployment.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

could be response already this AM .... three masked thugs came out shooting to ambush a LAPD squad on patrol .... 2 in custody and still chasing the third


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Lucid thinking, here.

Why was the man shot, and why were so many shots fired? 

The shooter didn't wake up and decide he wanted to shoot someone, that day.

We can't see what he saw, or what he thought he saw.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Denton said:


> Lucid thinking, here.
> 
> Why was the man shot, and why were so many shots fired?
> 
> ...


Exactly!That's why I posted the video.I don't know the whole story,I wasn't there.

I put it up for others to do their own research on the LA shooting and come up with their own conclusions.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Denton raises a good point. Why so many shots!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> Denton raises a good point. Why so many shots!


I was trained to shoot until the target was no longer moving, and then keep the weapon trained on the target in case it does move again. I see plenty of weapons trained on the target, so that was done.

The question is, why did the man become a target. There was a reason, and it wasn't because the man was simply sleeping on the wrong slab of concrete.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Denton said:


> I was trained to shoot until the target was no longer moving, and then keep the weapon trained on the target in case it does move again. I see plenty of weapons trained on the target, so that was done.
> 
> The question is, why did the man become a target. There was a reason, and it wasn't because the man was simply sleeping on the wrong slab of concrete.


It started with a fight between two of the homeless that live there in tents.They use drugs as currency between themselves and apparently the fight is what got the police called in the first place.

But why did so many cops respond to the semi-controlled scene of a "bum fight"?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> I was trained to shoot until the target was no longer moving, and then keep the weapon trained on the target in case it does move again. I see plenty of weapons trained on the target, so that was done.
> 
> The question is, why did the man become a target. There was a reason, and it wasn't because the man was simply sleeping on the wrong slab of concrete.


Ok I get the point about shooting until the target ceases moving. That is the training. I am not sure why their guns were drawn in the first place. Looks like they could have handled the situation without drawing their weapons. But its too early to speculate without more info. I am only judging by what I saw in the video.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> But its too early to speculate without more info. I am only judging by what I saw in the video.


Ditto.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

There might be clues, there.

Homeless area where drugs are used as money. It would be safe to expect weapons in such an environment, as well as a criminal element. It would be imprudent to send one or two cops to such a scene where violence is already taking place. The more, the safer.

Drugs. A detachment from reality. Did the homeless guy have a weapon, get a cop's weapon...can't tell from the video. What I am sure did not happen was the cop shot the guy because he had too many rounds. There was a reason; something that caused the cop to fear for his life. A split second to react and the rest of his life to contemplate it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I didn't see weapons drawn until after the shots were fired. Before then, just some tussling.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This video was shot by a bystander. Apparently the cops all had lapel cameras and their video shows the whole story. That video has not yet been released.


----------



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

as a parnet of a peace officer, for one the agitator in the back ground will only cause more chaos to the scene. He should been removed quickly so he couldnt turn this situation into a ugly riot. Let these cop's do their job and seal off the area. The polarizing of our LEO's is shocking and insulting in this country, Ferguson, MO. made our LEO's high profile for random threats & killings, just like the 2 NYPD officers. My wife & I worry enough about our son.....but when all this polarizing was going on.... chanting about "Kill cop's" it was sickening at the least. Plan down right sickening! The vast majority of cops are good folks and are under paid for what they experience & do for a living. They're criticised more than praised. People will demonize them as killers of races, accuse them as crooked, profilers & evey other negative thing they can come up with. The reason your faced by a LEO is....you done something to bring his or her presents to you....... usually something wrong. The word "probable cause" come to mind, back to the video, we all dont know what happen until the findings do come out. We do have a fraction of bad cops, just like a fraction of bad doctors, fraction of bad family members. This agitator in the back ground was their only to cause & create a stink.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

When one officer feels the need to discharge his firearm at someone, all officers will join in because they know they must to protect each other. Problem us when the first officer makes a mistake. Another problem is in most situations like that, the adrenaline kicks in and their aim is for $hit. I think it was in Chicago (not sure) a black gut sitting on some steps was approached by 4 officers. They were standing 6-8 feet from the man. With out being asked, the man reached back and pulled out his wallet for ID. One officer though he was going for a firearm, and the rest is history. Out of 14 round fired by all 4 officers, the mad was only hit a few times. AT 6-8 feet!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Not yet, but as I have heard the officer who fired has a camera on; when that video will be released no one knows.

I never make a judgement based on what I see in these videos. There was one in Salinas, CA a few years ago that 
hit the web and was a big deal until they found the poster had cut about 6 seconds out - a critical 6 seconds that
explained just about everything you needed to know.

While I doubt this one is cut, never suspected it, I just can't tell from what I see what the officer saw. His vest
video should tell us what we need to know.



Denton said:


> Lucid thinking, here.
> 
> Why was the man shot, and why were so many shots fired?
> 
> ...


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Denton said:


> ...why were so many shots fired?


Many police departments these days have regulations around the discharge of a weapon and they call for a minimum number of shots. Some departments mandate that if you draw and shoot, you must make a minimum of 2 shots. Some mandate that you empty the mag. The thought, not sure if I buy it, but the thought is that it relieves them from responsibility in accidental discharges. Cop has his gun drawn as per policy when making an arrest, gun goes POP because Paul Blart couldn't keep his booger hook off the trigger - OOPS accidental discharge and now the city is liable.

Thats why if you listen to a lot of police involved shootings you hear POP...POP...POP. Those would be the three shots to stop the attacker and then in much more rapid succession POPPOPPOPPOPPOP. That's the officer fulfilling the minimum shot requirement. This is also where you hear of an officer involved shooting and he dumped the magazine (17 shots) and only hit the guy twice. You think, WTF? We need more training for our cops! But in all reality, the first 2 or 3 shots stopped the aggressor and the other 14 to 15 shots fulfilled the departmental requirement to dump the mag. They don't shoot the already downed person all 17 times because that would look a little heavy handed.

I do disagree with this logic because in today's climate that means that officers who interact with small groups of people as opposed to individuals or officers who work in crowded areas like concert venues, malls, etc, now have to carry 10 or so magazines because they may encounter several assailants. It also increases the likelihood of collateral damage.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Don't fight a bunch of cops and reach for one of their weapons...


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

For those of you saying this was a bad shoot, how many times does the Officer have to yell "drop the gun" before the shooting starts? Turn up your effin' hearing aid if you can't hear it. I heard it at least 3 times. They are not going to wait until it gets pointed in their direction to start shooting.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

I've heard different stories about how many body cameras there were (minimum one) and apparently the LAPD has also asked for copies of any other bystander film that may be available. Somehow, I find it hard to believe a guy flat on the ground would be able to get one of the cops guns when about 3 of them are on top of him. The line "drop the gun" implies he has already gotten the weapon and is not merely reaching in that direction. If the video shows the homeless guy with a gun at any point, then we just saw suicide by cop. If we don't see a gun in that footage, I'd say it looks bad for the cops.

They're going to have to release the video at some point or this will be a PR disaster for LAPD.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Actually the audio on this copy is pretty bad as compared to the same video I saw on another forum. I believe on that copy the black officer states "I lost it, I lost it" and then the phrase "drop the gun, drop the gun, drop the gun" and the shooting commences.

And while were at it, for those trying to gin up racial crap on this site ala Ferguson(look at your title), it was a black officer that commenced the shooting.

Additionally, the extensive police presence for this incident was the report of a robbery.

And a PS: The dead guy, convicted felon, warrant out for his arrest on a parole violation for guess what......armed robbery. From the US Marshall Service.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

GasholeWillie said:


> Actually the audio on this copy is pretty bad as compared to the same video I saw on another forum. I believe on that copy the black officer states "he's got my gun" and then the phrase "drop the gun, drop the gun, drop the gun" and the shooting commences.
> 
> And while were at it, for those trying to gin up racial crap on this site ala Ferguson(look at your title), it was a black officer that commenced the shooting.


Yes but he was a sell out to the white community and is pseudo racist. If you were a real African-American you could see it.


----------



## DARK1 (Oct 4, 2014)

How pi$$ed would you be at your pardoner when you were attempting to cuff a suspect with the typical knee in the back of the neck giving him the good old face grind and your bud decides a mag dump is in order. What safety.


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

Now add in the fact that the homeless guy was a wanted felon with a violent bank robbery conviction.

Man Killed by Los Angeles Police Was Wanted by US Marshals - ABC News


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Who is the ahole spewing his nonsense commentary and why, whoever selected THIS version, are YOU pushing his nonsense here?


----------

